# Schneller Sensor?



## Atommolch (18 Juli 2007)

Hallo ,
  ich möchte in einer Weinflasche den Korken erfassen. D.h. signalisieren wenn er fehlt.
  Die Detektion soll auf einem Transportband nach dem Füller statt finden. Jede Sekunde läuft an der Messstelle eine Weinflasche vorbei.
  Hat jemand eine Idee, wie machbar ist?
  Atommolch


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich würde mit einem Reflex-Lichttaster (ggf. Laser-Mess-Taster) von oben in die Flasche schauen und parallel von der Seite mit einer Einweg-Lichtschranke den Trigger setzen, wenn die Flasche für den Lichttaster in der richtigen Position ist.
Wenn jede Sekunde nur 1 Flasche kommt, dann brauchst du keine "schnellen" Ini's ...


----------



## Atommolch (18 Juli 2007)

*Danke Larry*

Hast du eine Type für den Laser Mess Taster? 
Ein Problem wird sein das, falls keine Korken drauf ist, möglicherweise die Weinniveau - Oberfläche ein Signal zurück senden.

Ich wollte eigentlich auf die 2. Lichtschranke (Seitenerkennung der Flasche) verzichten und mit Timer detektieren.  
Stellt euch vor, die Flasche kommt mit Flaschenkopf (Glas) von einer Seite in den Bereich des Sensors. 
Fällt das Signal nun nach (ich sage mal ne Zeit) 2 ms wieder weg, ist kein Korken vorhanden. Steht das Signal nun aber 10 ms (Glas - Korken - Glas) an, ist Korken vorhanden.
Was hälst du davon?

Gruss Atommolch


----------



## Ralle (18 Juli 2007)

Atommolch schrieb:


> Hast du eine Type für den Laser Mess Taster?
> Ein Problem wird sein das, falls keine Korken drauf ist, möglicherweise die Weinniveau - Oberfläche ein Signal zurück senden.
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich auf die 2. Lichtschranke (Seitenerkennung der Flasche) verzichten und mit Timer detektieren.
> ...



Nichts!

Ich würde 2 LS von der Seite nehmen. Entweder mit Spiegel oder auch Sender/Empfänger. Eine LS sieht den Flaschenhals und gibt das Triggersignal ab, die 2. LS sieht den Korken oder auch nicht!

LS: Balluff BOS 5K + Spiegel


----------



## Atommolch (18 Juli 2007)

*@Ralle*

Hi Ralle, das wäre zu einfach.
Aber die Flasche ist braun oder grün und da wird dir meiner Meinung das Signal LS - Spiegel weg brechen ob ein Korken da ist oder nicht.
Gruss Atmommoch


----------



## stefand (18 Juli 2007)

Also mit zeit Triggern würd ich nicht machen, wir sicher irgendwann zu ungenau.

Also ich würde auch sagen: 

Einen Lasermesstaster mit Hintergrundausblendung, um von oben den Korken zu erkennen. 
Seitlich mit einer S/E LS Triggern

LG Stefand


----------



## Atommolch (18 Juli 2007)

*@all*

Gibt mir mal eine Type für  Lasermesstaster mit Hintergrundausblendung oder Laser-Mess-Taster.

......alles andere ist einfach und kann auf mehreren Wegen  realisiert werden.

Atommolch


----------



## Ralle (18 Juli 2007)

Ja, klar, ich war da auf Sektflaschen aus, wo der Korken oben rausguckt !
In dem Fall, siehe Stefand!


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juli 2007)

Atommolch schrieb:


> Hast du eine Type für den Laser Mess Taster?
> Ein Problem wird sein das, falls keine Korken drauf ist, möglicherweise die Weinniveau - Oberfläche ein Signal zurück senden.


 
Hallo,
ich setze für präzise Geschichten z.B. den "OD80-15 P850" von Sick ein. Der kann zuverlässig auf Unterschiede von 0,5 mm eingelernt werden. Ist aber auch nicht ganz billig. Jedenfalls würde der sich vom Niveau des Flüssigkeits-Spiegels in der Flasche überhaupt nicht beeindrucken lassen, da das schon viel zu weit weg ist.
Mit der Triggerung ist das eine philosophische Frage. Ich nehme nicht so gerne den gleichen Sensor zum Triggern und zum Messen ... Aber das kannst du ja ausprobieren ...


----------



## Atommolch (18 Juli 2007)

*@Larry*

Super, erst mal Danke für die Info.
Habe mir das die Sick LS angeschaut.
Hat ja ausser dem Schaltausgang noch eine 4-20mA Ausgang.
Ich habe heute mal mit Microsonic telefoniert.
Ich denke die können einen Sensor unter 200€ liefern.
Schätze mal der Sick kostet mehr.

Mit dem Trigger, werde ich versuchen, Das ist ja im Grunde das kleiner Problem von der Ausführung und den Kosten.

Gruss Atmommolch


----------



## cmm1808 (18 Juli 2007)

*Andere Kontrollkreterien?*

Hallo Atommolch,

ich habe mal ne andere Frage.
Wie sieht es mit den anderen Kontrollkriterien aus:

- Füllstand
- Überhöhung (korken steht oben raus)
- Korken zu weit reingedrückt oder abgebrochen

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Atommolch (18 Juli 2007)

*@christian*

Ist natürlich wichtig, aber der Kunde hat wie immer kein Geld und möchte ne Notlösung.

Atommolch


----------



## cmm1808 (18 Juli 2007)

Billig etwas haben, wollen viele.
Später kommt dann das große erwachen.

Bedenken sollte man hier die verschiedenen Farbgestaltungen der Weinflaschen, in Hinsicht auf einen Flaschentrigger.
Triggerung immer nur im Kopf/Halsbereich einer Flasche und nur mit einer Eiweglichtschranke oder einer Gabellichtschranke.

Werden die Flaschen nach dem Füllen noch einmal via Flaschenabspritzung im Füller gereinigt?
Dann empfiehlt es sich, besonders auf den Triggertyp zu achten.(Fehlimpulse)

Ich kenne leider einige Hersteller von "Kontrollsystemen", für Anwendung ähnlich Deiner, die mit Laserlichtschranken,Trigger hier, Trigger da arbeiten aber keine kontinuierliche Qualität liefern.

Als etwas kostenintensivere Lösung, aber dafür erprobt,schlage ich volgendes vor.

Kamerasensor, z.B. IFM oder Wenglor, mit Gegenlichtquelle.
Der Korken zeichnet sich wunderbar scharf umrissen auf dem daraus entstandenem Schattenbild ab.
Auch der Füllstand ist als klare Linie zu erkennen.
Kosten ca. 1000 bis 1500€.
Mit solchen Kamerasensoren lassen sich binär mehrere Programme anwählen, wichtig bei verschiedenen Flaschensorten.

Vieleicht ist das ein anderer, interessanter Lösungsansatz.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Atommolch (19 Juli 2007)

*Kamerasensor*

Hallo Christian, das ist sehr interessant. Bitte gebe mir mal die Type das Sensors.
Gruss Atommolch


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
mit Kamera-Prüfungen arbeiten wir auch sehr viel. Mit Kamera-Sensoren habe ich allerdings keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Meißtens sind sie mit dem was sie können sehr eingeschränkt. Dann ist der Sprung zu einer richtigen Kamera auch nicht mehr so weit. Ansonsten ist natürlich vollkommen korrekt, was cmm geschrieben hat ...


----------



## Atommolch (19 Juli 2007)

*@Larry Laffer*

In welchem Bereich liegt die "Highend" Lösung mit der richtigen Kamera.
rückfragen bei IFM ergab ,ein Kamerasensor liegt bei ca, 700€ inklusive Zubehör.

Gruss Atommolch


----------



## cmm1808 (19 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal nach dem O2D204 von IFM.

Ein richtiges Kamerasystem braucht meist auch einen eigenen PC mit Auswertsoftware.
Wenn wir in der Vergangenheit eine Kamera nachrüsten wollten, lag dieser Aufpreis bei ca. 8000€, inkl. Softwareanpassungen.

Ein Bildsensor ist hier natürlich kostengünstiger.
Man braucht ja keine Farberkennung.

Das Schattenbild des Flaschenhalses wird als Konturabbild wahrgenommen.
Bei den Weinflaschen braucht man dazu eine genügend ausreichende Lichtquelle, um den Korken als schwarzes Feld durch die farbige Flasche erkennen zu können.

Als "Zugabe" kann man ja dann auch eine Erhöhung des Korkens oder einen im Flaschenhals abgebrochenen korken erkennen.
Auch einen abgebrochenen Flaschenhals kann man erkennen.

Gerade bei einer Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit von 3600 Flaschen/h ist ein Verwackeln der Flaschen auf dem Flaschentransport nicht zu erwarten.

Sollte es trotzdem irgendwnn ein Kamerasystem sein, gibt es zwei Arten.
Zeilenkamera (etwas veraltet) und Matrixkamera (neuer und genauer).
Hier würde dann aber eine S/W Zeilenkamera ausreichen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Atommolch (19 Juli 2007)

*Tolle Diskussion*

Ich möchte mich bei euch allen einmal bedanken. Finde das da ein tolle Diskussion entstanden ist.
Ich habe mit IFM telefoniert und die stellen mir freundlicherweise zum Testen als Muster  ein Kamera Sensor Type O2D222 mit Ausleuchtstation zur Verfügung.
Ich werde die Anwendung, so gut es geht im Büro einmal nachstellen und bei Gelegenheit hier das Ergebnis berichten.

Viel Grüße
 Atommolch


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Juli 2007)

cmm1808 schrieb:


> Wenn wir in der Vergangenheit eine Kamera nachrüsten wollten, lag dieser Aufpreis bei ca. 8000€, inkl. Softwareanpassungen.


 
Wie viele Kamera's hast du denn dafür bekommen ?
Bei dem von uns eingesetzten System (www.vision-control.de) würde die einfachste (aber schon leistungsfähige) Kamera inkl. Optik und Beleuchtung keine 4000 € kosten.


----------



## cmm1808 (19 Juli 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wie viele Kamera's hast du denn dafür bekommen ?
> Bei dem von uns eingesetzten System (www.vision-control.de) würde die einfachste (aber schon leistungsfähige) Kamera inkl. Optik und Beleuchtung keine 4000 € kosten.


 
Der Gesamtpreis ermittelt sich aus der Hardware+Software+Entwicklung+Inbetriebnahme.

Wir brauchen durchweg Matrixkameras, einige mit Farberkennung, andere nur s/w.
Eine muss dann bis zu 10 verschiedene Kontrollen in einer Bildaufnahme machen, bei einer Stückzahl von ca. 670 Objekte in der Minute.
Eine Kamera muss dann eine große Anzahl von verschiedenen Formate verarbeiten.

Ich gebe zu, daß dann die Beleuchtungseinrichtungen etwas höhere Anforderungen haben.
Es wird darüber hinaus mit Spiegeln gearbeitet, um lückenlose Rundumansichtungen zu erhalten.

Das alles hat seinen Preis.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Juli 2007)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *cmm1808*
> 
> 
> ...



Also eine ordentliche Kamera kostet ohne Beleuchtung bereits 4000€. Die braucht dann für die Bildaufnahme inclusive Auswertung weniger als 30ms. Für eine gute Beleuchtung kann man schnell nochmal den gleichen Betrag ausgeben.
Beispiel für eine solche Kamera wäre das Insight 3400 System von Cognex:
http://www.cognex.com/products/InSight/Models.asp
Die Auswertung läuft auf dem System Stand Alone, per optionalem PC wird konfiguriert, Fehlerbilder gespeichert.....



> Eine muss dann bis zu 10 verschiedene Kontrollen in einer Bildaufnahme machen, bei einer Stückzahl von ca. 670 Objekte in der Minute.


Kindergeburtstag

Wenn es richtig zur Sache gehen soll muß dann irgendwann ein PC-System her, dann sind ganz schnell 25k€ fällig.
beispielsweise VisionPro:
http://www.cognex.com/products/PC/VisionPro/default.asp

Für alle o.a. System empfiehlt sich natürlich eine Schulung, noch besser ist es die erste Applikation vom Hersteller bauen zu lassen, dann paßt es, kostet natürlich nicht wenig Geld.
Immerhin ist es mit diesen Geräten möglich Applikationen ohne C++ Kenntnisse zu erstellen, was bei manch anderen Systemen nicht selbstverständlich ist.

Aber zurück zum Problem:
da sollte es eigentlich ein relativ banaler Sensor tun, Hintergrundausblendung muß er natürlich beherschen. Gute Erfahrungen haben wir mit Keyence gemacht, könnte was in der Richtung funktionieren:
http://www.keyence.de/products/sensors/photoelectric/pzvm/pzvm.php

Im Zweifelsfall mal den Vertreter kommen lassen, speziell in diesem Punkt (auch was Testsensoren angeht) sind die sehr kooperativ.


----------



## cmm1808 (20 Juli 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Also eine ordentliche Kamera kostet ohne Beleuchtung bereits 4000€. Die braucht dann für die Bildaufnahme inclusive Auswertung weniger als 30ms. Für eine gute Beleuchtung kann man schnell nochmal den gleichen Betrag ausgeben.
> Beispiel für eine solche Kamera wäre das Insight 3400 System von Cognex:
> http://www.cognex.com/products/InSight/Models.asp
> Die Auswertung läuft auf dem System Stand Alone, per optionalem PC wird konfiguriert, Fehlerbilder gespeichert.....
> ...


 
Hi,

meinen Kindergeburtstag feier ich anders.

25K € sind ein günstige Preis für ein System das komplett vom Hersteller geliefert wird.Wir setzen ausschließlich Komplettsysteme mit PC, Auswertung, Analyse, Fehlerbearbeitung, Parametrierung, usw., usw.... ein.
Wir haben da etwas höherpreisiges im Einsatz.
Als Richtwert kann ich aber sagen, daß die von mir genannten 8K € ein guten Mittelwert bilden. Diesen Preis setzen Firmen an, die sich auf Erkennungssysteme spezialisiert haben.

Ich weiß nicht was hier alles sonst noch an den Weinflaschen kontrolliert werden soll.

Ein System mit Sensoren käme mir nicht ins Haus.

Qualitätsparameter sollten einem Produktionsbetrieb nicht nur wichtig, sondern auch geldwert sein.

@Atommolch
Bitte beschreib doch mal was ihr für eine Füllmaschine und Verschließer einsetzt.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Juli 2007)

...
interessanter Exkurs ... von Reflex-Lichttaster (für 200 €) zur Kamera-Prüfung (massiv-Gold-Ausführung für 25000 €) ...


----------



## cmm1808 (20 Juli 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> interessanter Exkurs ... von Reflex-Lichttaster (für 200 €) zur Kamera-Prüfung (massiv-Gold-Ausführung für 25000 €) ...


 

Hier arbeitet doch nicht etwa einer im Vertrieb?


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Juli 2007)

... keine Angst.
Ich bin aber in unserer Firma auch u.A. für den technischen Einkauf in meinem Bereich zuständig. Ich habe mich auch in unserer Firma schon oft darüber gewundert, was man bislang so bereit war für Dinge auszugeben ... Dazu ist zu sagen, dass ich nicht den Typ der Dinge geändert habe, sondern nur die Einkaufskonditionen.
Speziell bei Kamera's gilt (bei uns) : Dass Know-How sollte im Haus sein / bleiben. Meine Erfahrungen dabei waren, dass ext. Ing.-Leistungen NICHT den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht haben.
Aber hier hat sicher jeder so seine Erfahrungen - der Eine die, der Andere die ...


----------



## cmm1808 (20 Juli 2007)

O.K.

ich komme aus einer Branche, in der auch etwas in Flaschen rein muß (kein Wein).
Wir haben daher zig Komplettsysteme im Einsatz.
Bei uns gilt: GÜNSTIG nicht BILLIG.

Schönes Wochenende
Christian


----------



## Atommolch (20 Juli 2007)

*Füller Verschließer*

Hallo Christian,
ich kann dir zum Füller und Verschliesser nichts sagen.
Es ist eine gebrauchte Anlage die irgend wo in Rußland aufgestellt ist. 
Bei "uns" gilt gilt anders als bei Euch: GÜNSTG UND BILLIG. 
Eine Lösung wir Ihr sie hier habt, undenkbar.
Dafür kann man in Rußland 2 Frauen für 30 Jahre hinter den Füller stellen und  bei 6000 Fl/h haben die noch Zeit die Bortschsuppe für den besoffenen Mann zu Hause zu kochen.
Wahrscheinlich wird der Detektor sowieso bald kaputt geschlagen, aus offenen Weinflaschen säuft es sich doch viel leichter, oder?

Grusse Atommolch


----------

